# London Mustard



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey guys and gals,  I just bought a rolled lip, hinge mold, open pontil scarred London mustard with no damage off E-bay for 9.99. (shipping was 4.99) I took a chance as there was no picture and they called it an old medicine bottle with London on it. It is a dug bottle with a small amount of sickness but I own a tumbler so that's no problem. I'm not a collector of this type of bottle but I always liked the looks of a London. I guess my question is, I did get a pretty good deal didn't I? I usually don't. Buy high, sell low, That's my Motto! [] Wish I had dug it instead of bought it! Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 1, 2005)

Looks like a good buy to me; nice sharp lettering, open pontil, how can you go wrong for $10?


----------



## bottles141 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice buy. These usually bring 30 to 50 dollars, I have picked up some bottles off ebay fairly cheap lately also. I guess now is the time to buy. bottles are going cheaper than usuall. Thanks for sharing your great find with us.


----------



## bearswede (Mar 1, 2005)

I paid $28 for mine a couple of years ago, and it doesn't appear to be as nice as yours...

 Truth to tell, I've yet to see one that wasn't cloudy and sort of flakey... I saw a picture of one in a book of antiques from the '70s where it was refered to as a snuff bottle... Since then tho, I've seen several references to it as a condiment/mustard...

 Is the "London" a city or a surname? If a city, is it old or new world?


----------



## Roger (Mar 1, 2005)

Interesting thread from last year on London Mustard https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_4386/mpage_1/key_mustard/tm.htm


----------



## Maine Digger (Mar 1, 2005)

Kelley you done good!  I've always just jumped over those sales without pics[:-], but look what I've been missing[].  Roger thanks for posting that thread from last year, it brought back fond memories of the debates I OCCASSIONALY had with good ol' Harry.[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks *bottles141 and Ron* for the price check. I was pretty sure I came out on the up side this time, but I wasn't certain.
*Roger*, thanks for that thread repost. I had forgotten about it until I started reading it again. It was worth my $10.00 just to own a bottle with that much opinion on it![]
 Hey *Norm*, I usually pass over them myself. I really have no idea why I bid on that one! I guess the bottle gods were whispering to me or something. Tell ya though,  if someone had bid $10.50, they would own it now instead of me[][]  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 2, 2005)

Roger thanks for that link..!   I now know lots about the mustard variations and followed several other links off those threads (wow a lot of conversation about London mustards).
 I am now also a Demijohn expert thanks to Harry's link as well...[]
 Did anyone ever put the Nathan Burrows Mustard mystery to bed?


----------

